# next period early after IVF/ICSI



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I had a bfn in early Feb. I have now got af again, only 20 days after the bfn bleed. I did have signs of ovulation (CM - sorry TMI) although a bit earlier than usual. But this can't be a proper cycle at 20 days? I usually have at least 25 days and sometimes as much as 32. 

I came on here hoping to find out this might be normal but the other posts I've seen are about ladies whose next period was *late* after their IVF/ICSI. Has anybody else had their next period really early? Do you think it is a sign of a problem? I already can't help worrying that IVF damage my body and fertility somehow ...

It would be lovely to hear from anyone who has any info. 

Thanks, and good luck to everyone.
P.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't really answer your question as I'm CD21 after a BFN and just got signs of ov [CM and +OPK] which is about 5 days late for me so I think I may have a longer cycle than usual. But what I found out from google is that everyone differs and the hormones can muck up your cycle. Keep any eye on the next one and you might find that you are back to the cycles you had before? If you did ov and it was 12-16 days after you got AF that's pretty normal.

I bought some cheap OPKs from amazon and have been testing every day since I stopped bleeding on CD8 just to see what happened!


----------

